# appletv et borne airport extreme : filtrage @mac



## ayalakin (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

lorsque j'active le filtrage des adresses MAC sur ma borne airport extreme (en ayant bien entendu saisi l'adresse de l'appletv) cette derniere ne se connecte plus au LAN...est ce normal?

d'avance merci pour vos retours.

++

PS:est ce qu'il fallait poster dans cette section ou bien dans reseau.....?


----------



## Galphanet (25 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Tu aura plus de chance dans réseaux.

D'ailleurs je te conseille d'aller lire ici: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71936

Concernant la sécurité des wifis (pour te dire que la protection mac ne vaut rien)


----------



## ayalakin (26 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour ta reponse.....

je vais mettre mon poste l&#224;-bas...

Donc si un modo passe par ici....merci de supprimer ce message

D&#233;sol&#233; du d&#233;rangement.

++


----------

